#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Copy auto insert page number and paste to a textbox on same page

## thadacto

Is it possible, using VBA code, to copy the auto insert number at the bottom of the page, and insert it into a textbox on the same page.

I need the number in two places as a security measure in case the number at the bottom of the page gets damaged / unreadable due to over use or misuse!

Many thanks in advance

Cross Posted:
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/o...9-312dbb5c8ae8

----------


## macropod

> Is it possible, using VBA code, to copy the auto insert number at the bottom of the page, and insert it into a textbox on the same page.
> 
> I need the number in two places as a security measure in case the number at the bottom of the page gets damaged / unreadable due to over use or misuse!



Why not just use another page # field in the header or on the other side of the footer? Trying to manage this via textboxes in the body of the document makes for an unmanageable monster for future edits.

----------


## arlu1201

thadacto,

I'm afraid your post does not comply with Rule 8 of our Forum RULES. *Do not crosspost your question on multiple forums without including links here to the other threads on other forums*.  

Cross-posting is when you post the same question in other forums on the web. The last thing you want to do is waste people's time working on an issue you have already resolved elsewhere.  We prefer that you not cross-post at all, but if you do (and it's unlikely to go unnoticed), you MUST provide a link (copy the url from the address bar in your browser) to the cross-post. 

Expect cross-posted questions without a link to be closed and a message will be posted by the moderator explaining why. We are here to help so help us to help you!

Read this to understand why we ask you to do this, and then please edit your first post to include links to any and all cross-posts in any other forums (not just this site).

----------


## thadacto

Apologies for that error re cross posting.

Unfortunately, there is no decent forum for MS Publisher (that I have found) so I try to see if I can modify the answer to my question by posting (usually) in a Word forum.

Having posted my question, which if fact was about page numbering in MS Publisher, I then discovered that in Publisher, the page numbering is set in the footer of the Master Page. Thus, with page numbering initiated, I went to the master Page and copied the text box with the page number and was able to paste it on another part of the page. However, this was at 1.30 in the morning at which stage I was extremely tired and went to bed without checking the forums where I had posted the question.

I also discovered, via the cross link that there is a short cut key assignment for inserting page numbers - Alt-Shift+P. It actually creates a field in which the page number is displayed. 

Many thanks for your input macropod.

----------

